# State Parks are up!



## Echo (Sep 3, 2010)

After 5 years of applying I finally got drawn for FDR. Should be a great hunt!!


----------



## jack butler (Sep 3, 2010)

did not get picked for fort yargo now have 3 points how many is it going to take to get picked


----------



## DSGB (Sep 3, 2010)

I got picked for FDR, as well. Not sure what to think with the reviews from the last few hunts.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 3, 2010)

Missed out on Ft. Yargo as well. After some of the reviews I think I'll put my 3 priorities somewhere else next year.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2010)

Me and the hubby got Berry College  December 1-4.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 3, 2010)

Are yall getting an email for these or looking online? I can't get the online to work.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 3, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Are yall getting an email for these or looking online? I can't get the online to work.



 Both.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 3, 2010)

Log into your account at DNR-click on manage quota hunts applications-you can see if selected or not.


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 3, 2010)

Our group got picked for FDR Dec.7-8 should be a good hunt!


----------



## puddle jumper (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like im waiting another year to go out to Sapilo Island...
PJ


----------



## rlshunter (Sep 3, 2010)

Got in at Fort Yargo with 3 priority.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 3, 2010)

Jim Ammons said:


> Log into your account at DNR-click on manage quota hunts applications-you can see if selected or not.



Thank you that worked! Rejected for the parks already had the email saying I was picked for the regular quota.


----------



## Resica (Sep 3, 2010)

Sure glad we don't have to be picked to hunt a state park, what a pain. Park and go hunting, no check in or out!!!


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't get this year for mistletoe, even using 2 pp and still not drawn.  Well, there's always next year


----------



## DSGB (Sep 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sure glad we don't have to be picked to hunt a state park, what a pain. Park and go hunting, no check in or out!!!



Prior to starting the quota hunts a few years ago, FDR State Park was off limits to hunting. The only hunting allowed now is the quota hunt.


----------



## Resica (Sep 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Prior to starting the quota hunts a few years ago, FDR State Park was off limits to hunting. The only hunting allowed now is the quota hunt.



Are there any State parks that are open every year with no hunter limit?


----------



## General Lee (Sep 3, 2010)

FDR Dec 7-8


----------



## biker13 (Sep 3, 2010)

3 deer,3 alligator,3 state park.Looks like next year might be it.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 3, 2010)

fdr for me as well. I started a thread for it in the public hunting section.


----------



## tah1982 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mistletoe for me!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fort Yargo here I come.

Anyone who has been there feel free to PM me with tips.


----------



## Khondker (Sep 3, 2010)

I have applied for Fort Yargo but did not get any email notifiaction yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

got to the DNR website and the list is posted


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 3, 2010)

Didnt get into tuggalo state park. cant wait to see the results of that place.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 3, 2010)

hard labor creek...after reviewing the results from past years, hlc had the highest hunter success.  plus i like its location. nov 2-3


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 3, 2010)

Fort Yargo with 2 priority points!  Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 3, 2010)

I applied for all the fdr hunts and was not selected with 2 points, but after the reviews last year I guess that it's not a bad thing.


----------



## stixnstrings (Sep 3, 2010)

*hard labor*

Got picked for hard labor creek anyone got any info on the place that could help on where to start looking going down in couple weeks to look around..Hopefully will be good hunt had good reviews last season.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 3, 2010)

R B Russell Dec 7 - 8


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't heard about Fort Yargo yet, dnr web site down ,can't check.  hope I get picked.
good hunting every one.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive gotten no emails,and the website crashed!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 3, 2010)

Got yargo!!! Party time!!! Yeah boy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm headed to Mistletoe!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 4, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> I'm headed to Mistletoe!



So you are one of the ones that knocked me out..lol..Good luck!


----------



## xs5875 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chattahoochee Bend Adult/Child Nov 20-23! Burned a priority on it though.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to Mistletoe. If someone would like to team up, let me know.


----------



## swampbuck1986 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got pick for Berry College Dec. 1-4. Anyone ever hunted there and is it a good hunt.


----------



## JohnD8908 (Sep 5, 2010)

I also got picked for the Berry College Dec. 1-4 hunt. it has a ton of deer the hard part is getting a place and not having people walk on you. The quota is 1,000. not all show up but an easy 800 or so do.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Mistletoe*



Skeester said:


> Looks like I'm going to Mistletoe. If someone would like to team up, let me know.



Have you hunted there before?  I got drawn also.  I live in Augusta, and was thinking of going and checking the place out prior to the hunt, if possible.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 6, 2010)

chrisr116 said:


> Have you hunted there before?  I got drawn also.  I live in Augusta, and was thinking of going and checking the place out prior to the hunt, if possible.



Never have been there. I'll probably just wait till the 3rd of December, look it over real quick for some good sign and hunt.


----------



## bdillard (Sep 6, 2010)

dont get your hopes up for fdr...i got drawed for it last yr and i think anybody that was there would tell you that it is a waste of time...


----------



## Echo (Sep 6, 2010)

bdillard said:


> dont get your hopes up for fdr...i got drawed for it last yr and i think anybody that was there would tell you that it is a waste of time...


 
I've heard mixed reviews on the place but I take it you were not  very impressed with the number of deer there?


----------



## Matt Reed (Sep 6, 2010)

I got pick on my 3rd choice with 2 points and it was Mistletoe


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 6, 2010)

Matt Reed said:


> I got pick on my 3rd choice with 2 points and it was Mistletoe



Wow my 1st choice with 2 points was mistletoe,and I was rejected?And you got it with it being your last choice?How do they reject someone with it as their first choice,and give it to someone with it as their last choice?How does that work out?Oh well good luck.

That just re-affirms that I have got a hex on me with state parks..Been rejected every year from the first year they became available.

 ok im better now...lol


----------



## Dupree (Sep 6, 2010)

bdillard said:


> dont get your hopes up for fdr...i got drawed for it last yr and i think anybody that was there would tell you that it is a waste of time...



i consistantly killed a lot of deer (some good ones too) on high pressure wma. Im excited to hunt somewhere that hasnt been highly pressured. Even if the deer population isnt as high as they say it is Its a piece of land that has only had two groups of legal hunters on it for a number of years.


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 6, 2010)

FDR isn't that far from Joe Kurz and I'm wondering why their are alot of bad reviews about the park. Was it overcrowded last year, bad weather or just lack of deer?


----------



## Dupree (Sep 6, 2010)

if i remember correctly it rained the whole hunt last year.


----------



## bdillard (Sep 6, 2010)

The Dnr said that fdr's population of deer was 70 deer per square mile...That is very untrue...I hunted for three days and stayed in the stand all day because of the amount of buck sign that was around me,and I told the game warden where I was hunting and he told me that was the best place to hunt on the property...Being a state park you would think that there would be no problem seeing deer,but in 3 days I saw 2 does and killed them both...That is the only thing that I saw..I talked to several other hunters that were there also and they didnt even see a doe..The biggest buck that was killed was a 110 inch 7 point.. Good luck to yall guys..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> So you are one of the ones that knocked me out..lol..Good luck!



Thanks! I had been getting so many "not picked" notices, this was nice to see!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 6, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Thanks! I had been getting so many "not picked" notices, this was nice to see!


I know what you mean..3 years of rejections on gators,3yrs of rejections on Duck,Actually 5 years of rejections on state parks..only thing I can draw is WMA quotas..Would you mind giving an update of your hunt later?Again good luck!


----------

